# Abstände Mutingsensoren



## AJ67 (10 November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Regelung für die Abstände der Mutingsensoren bei einer Sicherheitslichtschranke.

Wenn ich quasi ein sequenziellen Mutingmodus mit Einfahren und Ausfahren aus dem Gefahrenbereich realisieren möchte, benötige ich meines Wissens 4 Mutingsensoren. (2 vor / 2 nach der BWS) Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage in welchem Abstand die Mutingsensoren angebracht sein dürfen /müssen.

1. Abstand zur BWS
2. Abstand zum nächsen Mutingsensor

Gibt es dort eine Vorgabe oder ist nur wichtig, dass der Abstand der Sensoren kleiner der Länge des zu erfassenden Objektes ist?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegsverständlich ausgedrückt ;-)

Danke

AJ
:sc4:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2010)

Erstmal gibt es auch Mutingsysteme mit 2 Lichtschranken. Und sogar mit einer Lichtschranke wenn du noch ein anderes Signal herzaubern kannst.

Beim 4fach Muting müssen einmal alle 4 Sensoren belegt sein. Also muss der Abstand so gewählt sein das das kleinste Packstück das noch erfüllt. 

Ob es da genaue Bestimmungen zu gibt weiss ich nicht. Dieses Mutingverfahren setzen wir nicht ein ( zu unsicher ;o) )


----------



## AJ67 (11 November 2010)

*Zu unsicher?*

Vielen Dank für die Info! Habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass es dort auf die Grösse des zu erfassenden Objektes ankommt. Falls noch jemand andere Infos hat, bitte her damit!

In wie weit ist das denn zu unsicher? Ich behaupte mal das ein 4fach Muting in Betracht auf die Anlagensicherheit gleich oder evtl. sogar höher anzusiedeln ist.
Höchstens in Bezug auf die Prozesssicherheit, könnte es bei falschen Geschwindigkeiten oder falsch eingestellten Überwachungszeiten zum auslösen der Sicherheitseinrichtung kommen.

MFG

AJ


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2010)

Ich arbeite viel in der Papierindustrie. Dort kommen auf die Paletten oftmals ein Pappdeckel zum schutz.

Bei einem Kunden hab ich es erlebt das der Bediener den Deckel vergessen hat. Die Palette fuhr weiter (unter eine Pressstation). Der Bediener hatte den fehlenden Deckel bemerkt, sich einen geschnappt und ist seelenruhig mit dem Deckel in Hand durch das Muting gegangen und hat es sauber überbrückt. Er wusste gar nicht was er da tat da die Anlage relativ neu war. 

Seitdem setzen wir 2 Lichtschranken UND eine Laufmeldung der Bahn ein. Jetzt muss der Bediener sich schon neben der Bahn herquetschen um durch die BWS zu kommen. Bei stehender Bahn kommt er nicht mehr rein .....


----------



## Weschi (12 November 2010)

Die beiden Lichtschranken sind aber Diagonal angeordnet , oder ?
Wir nutzen 2 Lichtschranken generell für reines Hardwaremäßiges Muting ...wenn z.B. ein Quertransportwagen in einen gesicherten Bereich fährt müssen jeweils 2 Lichtschranken geschaltet haben . 
Bei Transporten mit Paletten oder Holzstapeln sichern wir diese auch mit 2 Lichtschranken ab aber zusätlich verarbeiten wir noch n=0 Meldungen um zu Gewährleisten das die Bahnen auch laufen . 
Die Schutzbereiche sind an der Breite / Höhe des Werkstück´s bzw. der Bahn angepaßt , so das es Gewährleistet ist das kein Bediener sich unbemerkt durchquetschen kann . 
In einigen Bereich muten wir anderseits gar nicht , sondern reseten den Lichtvorhang wieder wenn das Werkstück durchgefahren ist . 
Doch in diesem Fall wird vom Bediener der Fahrbefehl erteilt und der Bereich ist zusätzlich mit Schutzgittern verriegelt .


----------



## Safety (12 November 2010)

Hallo, 
es gibt zur Zeit nur C-Normen die darauf eingehen z.B. die 415 Reihe Verpackungsmaschinen. Schaumal beim Beuth da kann man die Inhaltsverzeichnisse herunterladen. Ein guter Normenentwurf der sehr genau auf dieses Thema eingeht ist die DIN CLC TS 62046, hier ist wirklich alles bis ins Detail beschrieben. Oder Du suchst bei der IFA (BGIA) da gibt es auch Dokumente. Eine weitere kostenfreie Lösung ist unser Handbuch downloaden auch der Homepage www.jokabsafety.de


----------



## Safety (12 November 2010)

Habe was vergessen.
Wenn Du die Maschine nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 berechnen musst, gehört Muting dazu. Siehe auch BGIA Bericht 2/2008.


----------



## AJ67 (12 November 2010)

*Doku der Sicherheitssteuerung*

Hallo!

In unserem Fall ist die BWS und das Muting über eine Flexi Soft Sicherheitssteuerung der Firma SICK realisiert. Ich habe in der Doku der Sicherheitssteuerungssoftware einen Teil zum Muting gefunden. Dort gibt es auch eine Formel zur Berechnung der Abstände. In wieweit dies jetzt der Norm entspricht kann ich natürlich ncht sagen.

Für die jenigen die es interessiert:
Einfach bei Sich die Artikelnummer 8012479 suchen und runterladen. (Flexi Soft Designer Handbuch) Ab Seite 91 wird auf das Muting eingegangen. Auf Seite 108 gibt es eine Formel zur Berechnung der Sensorabstände bei Muting mit sequenziell angeordneten Sensorpaaren.

Ich gebe euch recht, um die Sicherheit noch zusteigern sollte man eine Laufmeldung der Rollenbahn mit einbinden.

Vielen Dank euch allen

AJ


----------

